# Damn ice



## gradygirl (Feb 13, 2007)

Last Thursday, my partner and I were on a transfer from the CT Children's Medical Center to the pt's home in Meriden, CT. We got to the house, which was almost at the bottom of a hill with a grade of at least 50 degrees, and found to our (and the pt's mother's) surprise that the entire side walk in front of the house was covered in ice. To make matters worse, the wooden ramp that led from the side walk to the front door had ice covering the first 6-12". The pt. had dislocated her hip, so there was no taking her off the stretcher. My partner was at the foot and was able to walk around some of the ice and step onto the ramp, guiding the stretcher along the same path as much as he could. We got the stretcher all the way on the ramp and I took a big step to clear the ice. I guess I must have hit the edge of the flow because next thing I knew I was laying on my side on the ground, my right hand still holding the stretcher. Everyone freaked out, asking me if I was ok, if I was hurt. I carefully got back up and got onto the ramp, saying that I felt fine because I couldn't feel any pain. We took the pt. inside, carrying her up a flight of stairs to the second floor, and then carried the stretcher down the stairs to the truck, avoiding as much ice as we could.

My partner kept asking me if I was alright, telling me not to pull anything macho. I told him that I was fine, I wasn't in pain. While on our way back to Hartford, he told me to humor him and fill out an incident report when we got off shift in a little over an hour and a half. I told him I would, but that I still felt fine. When we reached Hartford, I started feeling a little twinging in my back, so I told my partner. He pinged the supervisor and advised him of the situation. The super said that as long as I didn't get any worse, we should saty on the road, but that I should complete an IR when I got back. As we drove to our posting location, I notice that each bump hurt more and more, until we were sitting parked and my back hurt. I called the super, saying I wouldn't be able to lift anything that night, and he told me to go to the ED.

By the time I got to the ED, I couldn't even stand up straight or walk correctly. The ER doc said that I had strained some muscles in my back. When I went to the Occ Health doc the next day, he said that I pulled the muscles bilaterally in my lower back and that I had pulled the muscle that runs along the right side of my spine. He gave me a shot of Toradol and a scrip of Naproxen...and light duty until 2/16. No bending, squatting, or lifting anything heavier than 20lb.

Needless to say, I'm pretty bummed out right now. I'm trying to take it easy, but it's amazing how many mundane chores require you to do the things that I'm not supposed to do. :wacko: 

Other than my fight with ice, everything here is great. School is rolling along, classes are spectacular, the school squad is buzzing along (I've had some pretty cool calls and am almost a Crew Chief), and work is amazing. I've got a great new guy in my life who is taking very good care of me, especially right now. So yep, that's life here, busy but great.


----------



## eging1451 (Feb 13, 2007)

Gotta watch out for that ice! That really sucks. At least you won't be out too long.


----------



## Epi-do (Feb 13, 2007)

Ouch!  I did something similar once when I fell out of the back of the truck, so I sympathize.  Hope you are feeling better soon.  The 16th will be here before you know it.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 13, 2007)

I hope yo are getting some PT for your back, Heal up and be safe!


----------



## m33kr0b (Feb 14, 2007)

I too know the horrors of ice, I hurt my knee last night on the ice


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 14, 2007)

TCERT: Hope you mend soon.



Epi-do said:


> Ouch!  I did something similar once when I fell out of the back of the truck, so I sympathize.



I have a feeling that there's a great story behind that....


----------



## fyrdog (Feb 14, 2007)

I hope your feeling better. 

I took a spill down some stairs a few weeks and pulled a quad muscle in my leg. I was out of work for a week. There must be something going around.


----------



## WannaBEMT (Feb 15, 2007)

Hoping for a speedy recovery for you!!

Jenn


----------



## MMiz (Feb 15, 2007)

I too am hoping for a quick recovery!

NOW COME BACK AND POST!  WE MISS YOU!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Tcert!  how is your back feeling these days?  are you also doing some "gentle" stretching for your back?  Get better soon!


----------



## gradygirl (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks all of you for your kindest of kind wishes. I got back to occ health tomorrow and get the doc's verdict, so I'm crossing my fingers for a positive outcome. I'll leave an update tomorrow.

Hahaha, and I promise I will come back and post...but only if I can have a snazzy title, hahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 15, 2007)

im going with tcert on ice for the new nickname...

hey, atleast you were only out three days. 8 weeks and change for my last work related. it happens


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Kev!  how are you feeling these days?


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 16, 2007)

depends on which personality is at the helm.....

generally great. my shoulder is stronger than before i got hurt. however the rigerous pt sched and all the crazy excercises has given me tendonitis in my R wrist. well i guess you really cant win em all


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh dear....  Work being a pain, that what it sounds like....


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm happy your shoulder is on the mend!


----------



## Jon (Feb 18, 2007)

TCERT1987 said:


> Thanks all of you for your kindest of kind wishes. I got back to occ health tomorrow and get the doc's verdict, so I'm crossing my fingers for a positive outcome. I'll leave an update tomorrow.
> 
> Hahaha, and I promise I will come back and post...but only if I can have a snazzy title, hahahahahahaha!!!


Umm... I think you CAN have a snazzy title.. you are over 500 Posts... so you have won the "I spend WAY too much time on EMTLife" Award!

The prize - You can pick your own title.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 18, 2007)

i cant believe nobody thought "tcert on ice" was funny. that had me rotflmfao


----------



## burntbob (Feb 26, 2007)

*Falls and ice cleats*

best thing one can do is plan for ice and like any call deal with the hazards first. That can be as easy as spreading some salt/sand or nonclumping kitty litter ( new clumping stuff just gets wet and slippery),no point getting hurt and maybe being not able to help the patient.
We started issuing rubber pull on ice cleats for all our medics this year to try to cut down on slips and falls on ice. The price has really come down on them. Fire calls can be bad for that too this time of year. I used to buy my own since the service I worked for then didn't buy them. Better to protect yourself and demonstrate them and maybe you'll get buy in that it actually will save them money in the long run since less medics will be getting torn knees and career ending injuries,


----------

